# Antique metal flashlight with tray



## tecolote (Dec 2, 2002)

I am a collector searching for old antique flashlights. I am particularly interested in obtaining an old metal flashlight (I cannot remember the name) with a tray for the batteries. Can anyone help?


----------



## Larry1582 (Dec 8, 2002)

Have you searched around EBAY? What about a better description of the flashlight.


----------

